# Archive > Open content archive > News Archive >  Project "Get your money from SETAs"

## I Robot

As a first step in the "Get your money from SETAs" project, there is a new page giving all the contact details for each SETA. (As supplied by Department of Labour).

----------


## Dave A

I've posted my experiences with getting my submissions done in the Taxes forum thread Mandatory grant reports due by end of June.

----------

